# Cycling Lookout Mtn Labor Day (OCHS Hwy question)



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

I"ve heard OCHS Hwy up to the top of Lookout is dangerous 2-lane road. I'm going to be in Chattanooga on Labor day and would like to do a portion of the 3-State 3-Mountain century route but would like to know where the danger zones are. I see that 3-State 3-mountain typically goes down OCHS Hwy ... I would be leaving around 7:30am on Sept. 1.

Is there a safer, lower-traffic 50-80 mile route in the area (maybe Suck Creek?) I'd really like to climb Lookout, but if there's other options, let me know. I found this list online: Maps & Cue Sheets | Chattanooga Bicycle Club

I would like to do a route with at least 2 cat 2 climbs. I'm training for 6 Gap Century end of Sept. 

Thanks!


----------

